# Do you ever favor one cat over the other?



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

And feel guilty about it? I have two kitties and I notice that there are times where I feel closer to one of my cats and then will feel guilty and start paying more attention to the other one. It seems like I take turns favoring one over the other. But I do love them both immensely!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lumen and Tequila both have huge personalities. However, Lumen is my young baby who LOVES climing all over me, following me around, plopping in my lap, purring nonstop, dying for affection. Tequila (who was an only-cat for 9 years before Lumen came in December) is less affectionate, very aloof, and doesn't like to be petted much.

Therefore, sometimes I feel very badly that I seem to give more affection to Lumen. Lumen also always butts in when I spend alone-time with Teq. I feel bad for Teq. He's my first cat ever and I want him not to feel neglected. 

As I write this, Lumen just jumped onto my lap. sigh. LOL


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I completely understand. My one year old cat Kodak is such a love. We like to call him a 'sack of potatoes' because you can pick him up and basically do anything to him and he just lays there. My two 12 year old boys are affectionate, but aren't lap cats, and definitely don't like to be picked up. My girl, she's the aloof one, she doesn't care to be pet or loved on at all, and I do feel guilty some days when Kodak is all over me, but the others are usually off doing their own thing anyway.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to admit that out of my six cats, Graybee has the biggest chunk of my heart! Funny it should be him because I have to work with him more for aggressiveness toward the rest of the cats and for spraying incidents. 

I love them all dearly in different ways but Graybee is the most intelligent and sensitive cat I've ever had and he is so perceptive about my moods. He is the alpha cat of my house but at the same time so cuddly and loving and attached to me.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

All the time!! Sinatra is my heart kitty, so I sometimes catch myself favoring him. I then have to pay extra attention to Nutmeg because I think she thinks I don't love her then...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Cruel! Nutmeg should be sent here immediately for proper worship!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I know I favour Blacky over Blaze, even though Blaze is 15 and Blacky we've had ~8 years, there isn't a question in my mind. At first I felt bad about it -- I recall caring more for Blacky when she was still something of a wild thing outside, but seriously, Blaze bites at random and pees anywhere... it's hard to put those facts aside. Plus, taming Blacky gave us a special bond.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> All the time!! Sinatra is my heart kitty, so I sometimes catch myself favoring him. I then have to pay extra attention to Nutmeg because I think she thinks I don't love her then...


This might seem silly but which kitty is Nutmeg and which is Sinatra? I always read about them but never really knew which one was which. :kittyturn


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean - Tuffy is my baby - I had him since he was 7 wks old - and is my cuddle bug. Satin on the other hand is aloof, hates to cuddle and barely tolerates being petted. Just her personality I gues.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> This might seem silly but which kitty is Nutmeg and which is Sinatra? I always read about them but never really knew which one was which. :kittyturn


They are the opposite of what you would think they would be. Nutmeg is the gray and white one. We know that Nutmeg is actually brown but we liked the name so we put that and other names on pieces of paper and let her choose by sitting on her favorite. She chose Nutmeg twice, she must think she is brown. 

Sinatra is the brown one. He got his name from Frank Sinatra, aka Old Blue Eyes. Sinatra has very blue eyes so we thought of Frank Sinatra as soon as we saw him.



MowMow said:


> Cruel! Nutmeg should be sent here immediately for proper worship!


But if Mow is your heart kitty, wouldn't she then be left out there too? It's okay, she is certainly loved equally here, it is just that Sinatra is my heart kitty. Nutmeg is Eric's heart kitty.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I'm guilty. PuddyWoW will crawl in my lap & cuddle & smergle which means the other cats don't always get their fair share. It's me I'm weak & don't put PuddyWoW down to give the others their turn.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Guilty. Teddy is my baby. Leo, while he is a good kitty, is more Teddy's pet than mine.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

I definitely do and feel bad about it sometimes! Marcus is my little cuddle bug baby and I just adore him. He is hurt now so it comes out more than ever and I don't think my others like it so much because I am being so protective. But Marcus and Bella are my babies and I favor them over the other two most of the time. Kyle and Renesme love to be alone and run around and sleep on top of the cabinets..but they do have their affectionate moments and I take that as much as I can!!!


----------

